# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  change de donnees entre 2 pc conects via reseau TCP IP

## imed4ever

bonjour ! tout le monde 
je veux raliser deux interface winform (maitre/esclave), une dans chaque pc sous reseau TCPIP avec visual c# ou visual c++
je cherche un algorithme ou bibliothque spcifique ou autre ...
je remercie toute proposition

----------


## Babyneedle

Y-a-t-il une raison particulire pourquoi il faut que ce soit via tcp?

Il existe plusieurs frameworks qui permettent d'changer des donnes entre terminaux.

Tu pourrais utiliser du message queuing.

Personnellement, j'ai commenc  utiliser SignalR puisque a me libre de la relation master/slave pour la remplacer par des relations publisher/subscriber.

----------


## giova_fr

Sinon tu as WCF, regarde c, ca n'est qu'un exemple (pas oblig non plus de faire du full duplexe, mais je trouve ce tuto vraiment bien fait et tres rapide  suivre):

chatter avec WCF

----------


## imed4ever

salut !
merci pour vos rponses
je vais essayer une bibliothque qui dappel socket sur visual c#
 je vous met au courant ds que c possible
merci ciao

----------

